# gage baby class - just dripping from brew head.



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi

I recently gave my old Gaggia Baby Class to my son, as I got a newer machine a year or so ago, and the Gaggia was just sitting around. It was working fine - had been descaled. Now about 8 weeks later it has just stopped pushing water through the brew head, but the steam wand works. I have read some of the help posts on here about solenoids etc, but neither of us is confident enough to take the machine apart. Does anyone know of a place to send it for repair, or somewhere local to take it, and is it worth it? It is probably about 10 years old. I am in Redditch, just South of Birmingham.

thanks

Alison


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Place to send it could be gaggiamanualservice, a member on here, 10 years old machine would make me question the value in having it repaired.

Ian


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

seriously its a doddle to do.

Takes about 40 minutes, even with limited ability you should attempt it.

You should only need a pair of pliers, a phillips screw driver a 4mm allen key and a 14mm spanner, a scrap piece of wood and a couple of screws and a pin

http://reedsmeals.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/overhaul-of-gaggia-classic-espresso.html


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3334-How-to-check-if-the-solenoid-is-blocked


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

thanks Jumbo Ratty. What may seem like a doodle to you......! I have a more technically courageous relative coming over for Christmas, so maybe he could have a go? I used to be able to service my own car, before they became computers on wheels, but anything electrical scares me.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

you only have to pull the spade connectors off about 5 things, , just write down which terminal they came off and slip them back on.

if you could service an old car this is a walk in the park in comparison.


----------

